# 1967 Lemans fuel sending unit



## DennyOH (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone!
I have a 1967 lemans 326, 2bbl non air convertible.
I'm in the process of replacing my fuel tank and sending unit. I was looking at the old sending unit currently on the car and i see that it's the type with a 3/8 gas line & a 1/4 inch return line. The 1/4 inch line is plugged (not connected to anything). I believe the tank was replaced years ago with a tank from a GTO that's why it has the 1/4 return line. 
I'm thinking of installing a new fuel sending unit with just the 3/8 outlet. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? If i install a new sending unit with a 1/4 inch return can i just plugg it with a rubber cap?
Thanks,


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

either way is fine.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 1/4" return line was used to return vapors to the gas tank on cars that had A/C. If you use the return line I believe you will need a fuel pump that has two hose connections as well. I would get a sending unit with only the 3/8 connection.

JMHO


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Adding the return line will also stop vapor lock on hot days, it's a nice upgrade if you already have the sending unit.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Excuse me for jumping in on this thread, but I finally was able to drop my tank and replace the sending unit. Holy crap was the sock done. Completly black and could almost crumble away by touching it.


----------

